# Go Cubs Go!!!!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*GO**CUBS**GO!!!!*

WE MADE IT.....THIS is our year!!! The Cubs are going all the way!!! Check out the song


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Kellie...did i mention im STOKED about this.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Love it kellie...That ROCKS


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Aaaaarrrrrggggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's over.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thread (and season) closed.....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, sorry it went that way you guys!
Well, as we say here in NE Ohio......."There's always next year".....see we have the Browns.....so we are used to saying that! (It's all we really know with them) but I still love 'em.........
Now, the Tribe........looking like '97 again! I hope they mop up the Yanks tonight!


----------

